# Trolling motor for Carolina Skiff???



## Jonboater (May 18, 2019)

Just got a 198Dlv  Carolina Skiff trying to decide which trolling motor to put on it. Going to go with a minn Kota with I pilot  Which one would you use and why? With all the new technology on the newer trolling motors I'm kinda lost.  Also what inch shaft to go with?  I striper and bass fish .


----------



## GreenPig (May 18, 2019)

Terrova 60" 112 lb thrust with I-pilot Link should be good on that barge . I've got the Terrova 45" 80 lb with I-pilot Link on my 1448 jon and really like it. To really take full advantage of it you'll need a Humminbird it'll link to.


----------



## Jonboater (May 18, 2019)

So hummingbird only works with it when linking it a fish finder


----------



## GreenPig (May 19, 2019)

The Minn Kota trolling motor will work fine by itself. But you can get the Link and it will communicate with certain Humminbird fish finders. It's all online just search around and it'll make more sense.


----------



## baddave (May 19, 2019)

get the white one in case you ever want to go in salt water


----------



## KingTiger (May 20, 2019)

I got a CS 198 DLV in February. I went with the Minn Kota Riptide (white) Terrova in 24V, 80 lb., 60" with I-Pilot Link. It connects directly via Ethernet to my in-dash Hummingbird Solix 10. The Solix is also connected to the Suzuki 115 via a NMEA 2000 network.

The SPOT-LOCK GPS electronic anchor function is worth it by itself.


----------



## KKrueger (May 20, 2019)

I have an alumacraft 2072 with the 80lb terrova 24 volt 60" shaft. It does an amazing job.  I would think it would be fine for the CSkiff too.

I don't have the "Link" discussed above but it would sure be nice.

Can't bring myself to pay what they want for the Ulterra but it would be nice to have the auto stow and deploy.


----------



## Jonboater (May 20, 2019)

Well went with the terrova 80lb. Had to order it should be in by Friday,cant wait to put it on the boat.


----------



## KKrueger (May 21, 2019)

Do you have to change your name to SkiffBoater now?


----------



## Jonboater (May 21, 2019)

Lol didn't think of that. Still got my jonboat and most likely will still use it more than the skiff.  The jonboat is easier load,unload  by myself, and don't see the need to fish by myself in that big boat lol. But atleast I have the room now to take more than one other person with me if the opportunity comes up.


----------



## ggg (May 21, 2019)

Even if you have to take out a loan, go with Ulterra


----------

